# Roller sleeve nap thickness for latex



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats your go to for roller nap thickness on re painting finished walls with latex.
I had a pro tell me he uses different naps for darker or lighter colors.
I always used 10mm no matter latex finish what but I had some office walls to do and I wasn't happy with the coverage, Maybe I need to rethink this and use 13mm. 
I do like the Purdy Dove rollers from HD. I used to use the Sherwin Williams contractor series rollers since I get all my paint there but not a big fan lately.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

gowings said:


> Whats your go to for roller nap thickness on re painting finished walls with latex.
> I had a pro tell me...


There's a DYI forum somewhere around here.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This depends a lot on the wall / ceiling and the finish I'm looking to get.

If the wall is rough / lumpy and roller stipple is OK, 3/4". If it's very smooth and roller stipple isn't OK, 1/4" -3/8.

If it's wavy due to the drywall / studs, I'll use whatever I need for the finish appearance, and cross roll.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I generally stick to using 3/8" nap, because I buy them in bulk.

Some years ago I spent some time experimenting with various different rollers. In conclusion to be honest I could tell very little difference between any of the good roller covers. The cheap ones are to be avoided as they are junk. 
For the paints we use I decided to buy Purdy Marathon 3/8" covers in bulk. I see no reason to change.

As far as different naps for dark or light colors, I don't worry about that. If I was putting on a gloss finish or some type of specialty coating then I would make sure to use the correct roller suggested by paint manufacturer.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I hired a friend of mine a few months ago to paint 5 rooms of a rental house I was running behind on. 40+ years as a professional painter and he used 1 1/4" covers for regular flat Dover white on all the walls and ceilings. He said he is less likely to need two coats. The end result was perfect.

I've always stuck with 3/8" but recently painted a big ceiling with the 1 1/4" he used and I think I'll stay with it. Less trips to the tray to re-load and great initial coverage..

Stipple didn't appear to be any more pronounced than if a 3/8" was used.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tips gentlemen. 
I think the next job I have to roll 3 walls of latex. So I'm going to change naps and get a feel for what works best, then switch gears in the same location and polyurethane 5 sheets of 4x8 oak plywood veneer with water based diamond coat in a hair salon. Sprayer is not an option. Has to be rolled. So I think I need to go foam roller. 

The roller sleeves are comin up on contractor discount for 1 week at 35% off. Instead of 25. So it might be time to load up. Since I do general reno work, a couple dozen would do me a year


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything Purdy sucks since SW bought them and foam rollers suck. It's more about the type of cover matched with the type of paint, finish, spread rate than the size of the nap. Size of the nap won't mean a thing if it's a junk cover.

I don't use your regular polyester cover any more, especially with today's low or no VOC paints. I've used 1/2" for walls since the beginning of time.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

On the subject of roller naps in general, I don't see many 3/16" naps these days. They used to be around more. Much preferred by me for roller and brush work on trim (not large wall areas).


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> On the subject of roller naps in general, I don't see many 3/16" naps these days. They used to be around more. Much preferred by me for roller and brush work on trim (not large wall areas).


Agreed I used to be able to get 1/4" soft woven covers that were more like 3/16" they were great for anything I wasn't laying off.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use mostly 1/2 or 3/4" Purdy rollers. I think they're called marathon, they're blue and white. 

I don't see much/any difference in texture, when using good paint and applied correctly. Larger nap holds more paint and coats better.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

"I've used 1/2" for walls since the beginning of time." --Avenge

^^^^THIS. I don't know any pros that use anything less than 1/2". 3/8 just doesn't hold enough paint. You're dipping your roller in your roller tray about twice as much using a 3/8.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Gumshoe said:


> "I've used 1/2" for walls since the beginning of time." --Avenge


3/16" naps don't hold as much paint, agreed. But for interior enamel trim roller and brush work..... You rinse 3/16" naps with water or solvent, put them on your nap spinner and you're good to go. You won't see one nap fiber shed off that 3/16" nap. I can't say that about 3/4" naps. Then again, I mostly airless spray fine trim work nowadays.


----------



## 402 Painting (Apr 5, 2017)

1/2" lambs wool covers most needs but there are a lot of variables to "latex paint" ?


----------



## cycleproud (Jun 19, 2016)

I like 1/2 for the finish it leaves. More work yes, but good things mostly are. Couple back roll passes and it almost looks sprayed. 

Painting after a 3/4 painter requires me to bust out the 80 grit first before I do the fine pole sand. Ughhh I have to get a second pole sander. Nothing worse then dissembling that perfectly positioned sand paper on the Richard. Never goes back the same way. 

However walls over ten feet height are not as fun with 3/16. 
Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

1/2" microfiber are my usual go to covers these days. I can't believe that I am saying this, but I have been using the cheapo "Blue Hawk" covers at Lowes and they are actually pretty darn good. They load a lot of paint, and you have to be almost Neanderthal to get edge marks with them.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-...oller-Covers-Common-9-in-Actual-9-in/50037084


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I like 3/8" for new work. 1/2" is cool for repainting or if you going over a funky ceiling.

I've really never liked using 3/4". I can't imagine 1 1/4". Is that the Whizz you guys are talking about? I know they have a pretty hairy 18" I've seen some guys swear by. Sounds like a wet dog on a stick to me.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

John1957 said:


> 1/2" microfiber are my usual go to covers these days. I can't believe that I am saying this, but I have been using the cheapo "Blue Hawk" covers at Lowes and they are actually pretty darn good. They load a lot of paint, and you have to be almost Neanderthal to get edge marks with them.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-...oller-Covers-Common-9-in-Actual-9-in/50037084


Thanks for the "heads up" John. I've wanted to try those Blue Hawk microfibers, but was leery.........Walmart, believe it or not, sells a nice microfiber.......I think it's made by Shurline. They're not very durable, but, for a one time use, not too shabby.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

gowings said:


> I do like the Purdy Dove rollers from HD.


Those 3/8 Purdy Dove rollers are decent rollers. They also seem to be durable and easy to clean with the spinner.


----------

